# Help with my fursuit head (because it's a little unusual) and other things



## MainaraShenzai (Sep 9, 2012)

So, I want to make a partial suit of the following character, but I need some advice (especially on the head):







Since her hair is based on my true hair, I want to make a mask that only covers the face, so that my hair still shows.
I'd also want it to have movable jaw and follow me eyes, and that's where I need opinions from experienced fursuiters. 

I've made this scheme to show exactly what I want to do:



_(the ears would be attached to the elastic in the top)_
*Now, would it work? *
I'm afraid it might not be stable enough to stay in place while I dance or perform swift cute foxy moves.

And of course, the lighter the mask, the better, so what should I use to make the teeth? I was thinking of using foamies (I guess that's how EVA is called in english, right?). It's a fennec fox, tiny cones of it would be enough.

---

But there's one more thing I need to know, which is about airbrushes. I was thinking of getting one because it seems very nice to color with them and I find it would be a little hard to make those small markings on the head with black fur. 
But I don't know exactly what to buy... I'm not only talking about brand but the pieces I need, what kind of paint is better for fursuits... everything.

And if an airbrush is not the best for a beginner like me to use on those markings, what should I use? Because paintbrushes usually hate me.

---

I hope to have explained everything properly, because I always think my explanations suck... >.<
And thank you for your help! ^-^


----------



## Marshmallowe (Sep 10, 2012)

The black marks, if it is only the 2 stripes, the line down the forehead and the dots go for sewing it in, especially if you are not proficient in suit making, it wouldn't be very hard, my fox has dots sewn under her eye and it wasn't hard. Also a nice air brush can run pretty steep and as you being new to it may have a bit of trouble with it, plus sewing it would look neater.As for the mask.. It would be easier to make a fully articulated jaw because you could strap it easier to your head. As usually it is a large elastic band that is pushed against your jaw, Only problem I am seeing is making it stay without covering your hair to much, since you would need a pretty strong and big elastic band :/
      Have you though of maybe having a balaclava back and attaching a wig to it or kankleon braids? The kankleon is pretty cheap, like 3 dollars for a long huge braid, and can be styled, also matches Distinctive fabric fur pretty well so easy to blend in. (I go to I kickshins for them)
      As for the teeth, the sculpley teeth are pretty light, just ones you could craft on your own with clay, I have never had a problem with them weighing down a jaw, especially with a fox. I assuming your fursona is a Fennec (very adorable ) I would recommend reinforcing the ears with wire since they are so large, also to help stabilize them. I like the using your own hair idea, just not sure how you could support it fully.


----------



## MainaraShenzai (Sep 16, 2012)

Actually, I wasn't thinking of sewing anything on the head, just using hot glue, but I'll still think about it. 

Even though I'm probably getting an airbrush, I'm not sure if I'll try it on this suit. I usually learn things rather fast when I find them fun (what airbrushes seem to be), but since I want to finish this fursuit soon, I think I'll go with black fur fabric.

For the articulated jaw, is that structure of elastic bands I drew ok? For width, the one that goes around the head my hair can cover nicely, at least up to 2 in wide. But I think the one that goes over the head might be a little thinner, to blend a little better since this once can't be exactly covered.

At first, I was really thinking of using fake hair or anything like that, but I changed my mind. The reason why I want my real hair is because if I change my hairstyle, Shenzai's hair will change too, so I wouldn't have to change the fursuit's hair too. And it would look more natural, and it would be much more 'me'. But if it was too impossible, I'd surely have to use that, but that's why I made this thread 

As for Sculpey, I'm not sure if I can find it easily in stores around here. Other than that, it seemed a bit pricey on the sites I found. Probably because it's imported. Still have think about this. 

And about the ears, yea, fennec ears are huge, I might add wires if the foam seems too unstable by itself.

Thank you for the help! I might start making the foam base soon!


----------



## Marshmallowe (Sep 19, 2012)

If the band is really thick it should hold, if not maybe use 2 smaller elastic bands for it, just test it as you go. And hm you could maybe find some normal clay over there, shape it and paint it white. Clay is usually in every craft store.


----------

